
Places to buy datasets - altmrb
Hey YC peops - was wondering what the best spots are to browse through datasets. Am interested in kicking off an AI project and would like to browse for inspiration.
======
dsacco
What kind of datasets? There are a number of websites that sell all kinds of
data.

